
Show HN: Calculate the DHash of an image in Ruby - rohan404
https://github.com/rohanpatel2602/ruby-dhash/tree/master
======
brudgers
More on the DHash: [http://www.hackerfactor.com/blog/?/archives/529-Kind-of-
Like...](http://www.hackerfactor.com/blog/?/archives/529-Kind-of-Like-
That.html)

